# Cutting Cross inlay



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2006)

This is how I cut the Cross inlay---No jig ---No router template---No power tools---I am only going to make a few for my use---- not a dozen before lunch.
The trick----simple---cuts must be smooth and straight.
The saw was less than $20.00 bought many years ago---it has two different saw blades---I like this bigger heavy one.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 15, 2006)

So that's how y'all do that [8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />So that's how y'all do that [8D]



Well, that's how Gary does it, at least. [8D]


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's another trick--------the matching set of bloodwood-----same piece of wood cut in half---2 inlays for the price of one.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

Now tell them how you get them in so straight[]


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2006)

That saw will only cut straight????????????????


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />That saw will only cut straight????????????????


No I meant how you get the inlay in the blank so straight.[]
BTW how thick is the cross?


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2006)

After I shape the inlay-----I cut the blank out to match the oval. It will only fit in the hole one way.
I have no ideal how thick the cross is but it sure looks good---hehehehe
How do you cut out the hole for your inlays??????


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />After I shape the inlay-----I cut the blank out to match the oval. It will only fit in the hole one way.
> I have no ideal how thick the cross is but it sure looks good---hehehehe
> How do you cut out the hole for your inlays??????


very well thank you.


----------



## Skye (Nov 15, 2006)

I was going to say secretly. lol


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 15, 2006)

Gary,

Nice post, but that isn't the part of this I can't figure out.

The snug fitting ovals is what has me stumped (never mind that one where the cross doesn't touch the edge of the oval).

jeff


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm traveling but I still think if you drill a hole at an angle you get the same effect.  If course I have been wrong plenty tiimes before but I am going to try it and post something over the weekend.


----------



## kenwc (Nov 15, 2006)

Using a Kreg Pocket Hole Jig one could make an oval hole in a blank like that. Conversely,I think one could use a plug cutter to cut a corresponding inlay.  I could be wrong about the second part but the first part is totally feasible and repeatable.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeff let me work on a pic of the next step I do---that my help.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Gary


http://www.inlay.com/marquetry/wood_inlay_part1.html

http://inlay.com/inlay/index.htm

http://inlay.com/inlay/pearl/pearl.htm

Some good pages on inlay


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2006)

Lets see if this helps


----------



## johncrane (Nov 15, 2006)

Ron good websites mate!also they are showing some of the basic hand tools that is used like Gary and l use.[]


----------



## jeffm19 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thinking one way to do this would be the hole and the inlay could both be cut with a router. Matching templates and a few jigs to hold both the blank and the inlay. Once the oval hole is routed out and the inlay is routed to match the hole, glue the inlay in place. Most of the time consuming work would be making up the templates and jigs, but after that it should be very repeatable.

The part that I don't get is how to make the inlay. I simply don't have the understanding how, nor the time to get in the shop and figure it out.

However Eagle does what he does, he does it very well and it's obviously very repeatable. He's got a lot of imagination, talent and patience. He's obviously very skilled and has taken pen making to a new level. He's already worked out the kinks, that you or I would have to work through in order to make it work, which means lots of trial and error that equates to time. Time is something I have very little of. I think he's done a great job on the inlay design, and you have to admit it sure does make a pretty pen, doesn't it?

Just my two cents

Thanks


----------

